# Ugh... Egg eating



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think one laid an egg in the litter, stepped on it and started eating the shell. The litter absorb the egg white and yolk. I removed it as soon as possible.

I'm just having that moment of hoping it doesn't turn into a habit. I figured my nest box placement was off so I moved it and saw a chicken sitting on it. I put some easter eggs in it so they get the hint. Hopefully, They will start laying in the nest box but who knows.

If not I'll get a roll out nest box insert

In the mean time I'm giving mealworms and oyster shells and they are getting layer feed


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

If I find a soft shell egg or a broen egg, I throw it out for the chickens to eat it. I have not had any problems with the chickens breaking the eggs and eating them. I feed them scambled eggs, and again, they have not figured out that it comes from their eggs Don't fret so much.


----------

